

Drv.io - the lost feature - xlfe
http://drv.io

======
onemorepassword
Is Google Drive still a serious product? On OSX it's buggy as hell, eats
resources, but the client hasn't been updated in many months. Feels like an
abandoned product.

Actually, the whole Google Apps suite other than mail seems to have stopped
evolving.

~~~
xlfe
Depends on your baseline for "serious". I come from an environment where we're
still using XP and Outlook 2003 - so by comparison, Google Drive is pretty
good!

------
marmaduke
From the ToS:

"When you submit content to us, you give us (and those we work with) a
worldwide license to use, host, store, reproduce, modify, create derivative
works (such as those resulting from translations, adaptations or other changes
we make so that your content works better with our service), communicate,
publish, publicly perform, publicly display and distribute such content.

The rights you grant in this license are for the limited purpose of operating,
promoting and improving our service, and to develop new products and services.
This license continues even if you stop using our service."

Is this worrisome ?

~~~
xlfe
For some people, yes it could be. But they shouldn't be using Google Drive
either:

From <http://www.google.com/intl/en-GB/policies/terms/> Under the heading Your
Content in our Services

When you upload or otherwise submit content to our Services, you give Google
(and those we work with) a worldwide licence to use, host, store, reproduce,
modify, create derivative works (such as those resulting from translations,
adaptations or other changes that we make so that your content works better
with our Services), communicate, publish, publicly perform, publicly display
and distribute such content.

The rights that you grant in this licence are for the limited purpose of
operating, promoting and improving our Services, and to develop new ones.

This licence continues even if you stop using our Services (for example, for a
business listing that you have added to Google Maps).

